# Brazil beef imports suspended



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2017/06/22/us-suspends-imports-brazil-beef-due


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Lets see if the markets jump up in the next few days...


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Glad to see that they are paying more attention to the situation, just wish we would see it on the news. It would be good for the average consumer to know that this "outside beef" can be sketchy and get more of a push for our own us raised beef. Wishful thinking I guess


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Recently read that ND and SD producers are liquidating beef herds bc of bad winter affecting hay supplies and now drought affecting forage availability. Will this offset shut down of importing Brazilian beef relative to the price we receive for our marketed beef?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

vhaby said:


> Recently read that ND and SD producers are liquidating beef herds bc of bad winter affecting hay supplies and now drought affecting forage availability. Will this offset shut down of importing Brazilian beef relative to the price we receive for our marketed beef?


I doubt the herd liquidation will have much impact. Herd liquidation adds a lot of grinding meat from cows. The calves will be marketed as usual and will go to stocker or feedlot operations.

Brazil has been allowed to ship 2,500 tons of fresh beef per month into the U.S.

I have been waiting for Sonny Perdue to begin pulling the plug on the mess the past Administration allowed to happen. Brazil has never been allowed to ship fresh beef to the U.S. because of foot and mouth disease, which is airborne. They only began being able to export to the U.S. since this past November.

The suspension of Brazilian beef imports is really going to hurt the Brazilian economy and beef industry. We were their ace-in-the hole to survive their self inflicted beef fiasco when every other country banned their beef.

I do not feel an ounce of pity for the crooked government that funded the JBS empire. The Pope could not convince me that JBS was not responsible for the crash in our domestic cattle prices two years ago.

I hope Sonny Perdue finds a way to make the suspension a permanent ban.

I also bet there are some really ticked off JBS folks who bribed "lobbied" to get their foot in the door to U.S. imports.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Tim according to our reports here the usda has rejected 11%or near 2,000000 pounds of beef.now it,s stopped it will take a lot to get trust back for them.Is there anything about the ban on your TV ,papers etc


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Waldo said:


> Tim according to our reports here the usda has rejected 11%or near 2,000000 pounds of beef.now it,s stopped it will take a lot to get trust back for them.Is there anything about the ban on your TV ,papers etc


Not a word here on the news or news papers.

We have to consider that allowing Brazilian fresh beef into the U.S. was allowed on Obama's way out in November. Most of our press coverage is liberal. Revealing anything negative about the past administration would be showing support for Trump and his swamp draining agenda.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The only media you see it in is farm news media.It's being spread around social media today.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> The only media you see it in is farm news media.It's being spread around social media today.


Of course not...America doesn't seam to care where their food comes from as long as its cheap...

I am just waiting for the day tainted food gets into the U.S, a lot of people get sick or die and America opens their eyes..


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> Of course not...America doesn't seam to care where their food comes from as long as its cheap...
> I am just waiting for the day tainted food gets into the U.S, a lot of people get sick or die and America opens their eyes..


and then the cattle markets will crash and the American cattleman will be the one that suffers financially.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> and then the cattle markets will crash and the American cattleman will be the one that suffers financially.


Unfortunately the American cattleman will end up getting the blame, because you know those politicians wont take any blame.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> and then the cattle markets will crash and the American cattleman will be the one that suffers financially.


And give an excuse to mandate "farm to plate" cattle identification.

I wonder how much tainted beed was eaten by the American public before Sonny Perdue stopped the free pass and had the imported meat inspected?

If 11% can be considered the norm for what was unsafe, then a lot made it to the market place.

2500 tons per month is 5 million pounds of meat per month. 11% of that is 550,000 lbs. of unsafe meat per month that was put on the retail shelves.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Well jbs is starting to feel the pinch according to 1 report they have put their supplier's on 30 days they were cod


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Brazil.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/brazil-cattle-farmers-pay-price-for-jbs-graft-as-giant-buying-less-blmg/


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Pretty sad to see that if one giant company stumbles a whole country takes the heat. We in the us should be paying very close attention to this because it easily could happen here. I know there's a few other options but in my mind more packing companies would be better. I'm not sure if we'll ever see that but I'm kinda glad this issue is so big. Hopefully it makes producers think more on how the big 4 and the cme just plays with prices. Watched feeder cattle last week go up 11 and the next day down 11. Just a big game for them to fill there pockets!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I see the president of Brazil is now acussed of taking a $150,000 bribe from JBS on Agday this morning.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> I see the president of Brazil is now acussed of taking a $150,000 bribe from JBS on Agday this morning.


Anyone really surprised??

The guys at work were always talking about how almost all Apply juice comes from China. I mentioned the Brazil beef issue today and no one knew anything about it...one guy says "you mean we import beef from Brazil?? Why are we doing that?"

The public is still clueless...


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

What pamike has raised is right,but if we are waiting for the media to put it out there hell will freeze over.have a look at the French farmer,s,they don't take s**** of anyone. We don't have to be that militant, but most people would not know if we exist.so what is the cattlemen union doing


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

In oz we have paddock to plate Id.all computer chip ear tag fully traceable big fines if you stuff up or try and dude the system. So how do you blokes let beef come into the country from a know foot and mouth country,with a bad history of shonky trade


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Waldo said:


> In oz we have paddock to plate Id.all computer chip ear tag fully traceable big fines if you stuff up or try and dude the system. So how do you blokes let beef come into the country from a know foot and mouth country,with a bad history of shonky trade


Politics and bribes.....our political system is as corrupt as they come. We are 3rd world-like when it comes to politics.

Regard, Mike


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

But Mike your one up on us you have trump, we need some people that are not poloticians.Here they are mostly lawyers,failed businessman or people that would not know how to work in a iron lung or trade union offical


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Waldo said:


> In oz we have paddock to plate Id.all computer chip ear tag fully traceable big fines if you stuff up or try and dude the system. So how do you blokes let beef come into the country from a know foot and mouth country,with a bad history of shonky trade


Like Mike said, we have been sold down the river.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I wonder have a big company accounts for 150k in bribes? Is that a "fee" on the books? Do officials take checks or wire transfers for bribes nowa days./?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

PaMike said:


> I wonder have a big company accounts for 150k in bribes? Is that a "fee" on the books? Do officials take checks or wire transfers for bribes nowa days./?


500k a whack or more in "speaking fees" and the like. Just like Hillary and Bills speaking fees in relation to uranium comes to mind


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> I wonder have a big company accounts for 150k in bribes? Is that a "fee" on the books? Do officials take checks or wire transfers for bribes nowa days./?


Advertising???


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> I wonder have a big company accounts for 150k in bribes? Is that a "fee" on the books? Do officials take checks or wire transfers for bribes nowa days./?


It is called a "slush fund"......used for bribes, political donations that go "unreported", and to change peoples minds who don't see your way. It is kept in a safe.....not on the books.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

If we think old mate only got$150,000 out of jbs we're all dreaming.but let,have a think about this the bazillion fed,s have stepped in surprisingly, they closed down and charge the meat packers and inspector,sthis has put a bomb up jbs are, and scared the be just out of them to spill their guts.and with the fine they got it mean,s someone down there is taking it serious. You would have thought with how shonky they are it would have been swept under the carpet.still this is not enough the company should be split up and the brother,s band from running companies anywhere .


----------

